# mac laptop saying that "server not found" even though the main apple mac computer is



## martin sugarman (Nov 17, 2008)

*mac laptop saying that "server not found" even though the main apple mac computer is*

Our laptop mac keeps saying message "server not found" even though the main desk top mac is working fine. 

What can we do??


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: mac laptop saying that "server not found" even though the main apple mac computer*

Well, you need to provide a lot more information. What server are you connecting to? How are you trying to connect to it? What OS is the server, and what OS is the other computers? How are you doing it from the desktop Mac that works? How is the network configured? These are all things that we need to know in order to help with server issues.


----------

